# Before the petition



## Benjaminblaqk (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello Friends and Brothers, 

So I've been thinking of joined the Lodge for a while now. years to be exact. I like the philosophy and task given to the Lodge to make men make a better world. Years have rolled by, and I feel like now is the time to pull the trigger. I live maybe a half mile from a Lodge, but what keeps me from going is knowing I need co signers. 

I know a great many people. I'm a barber you see, so I like to think I have friends from all walks of life. I just don't really know how to go about asking them if :

1: are you a Mason 
and 
2: would you feel comfortable signing for me

Living in a small town cutting hair for along as I have, I feel most people are familiar with where I stand, and know that while I may be weird, I don't abuse animals or women, and certainly am not a cannibal. One would suppose its just hard to get the ball rolling. I'm also a proud member of the Elks Lodge, So i already have a good team of people who are willing to speak for me. 

I guess the meat and potatoes of this whole thing is how strange would it be if your barber started to ask you masonic questions?


----------



## hanzosbm (Apr 20, 2018)

Not at all strange.  I think most Masons welcome legitimate interest.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ask your fellow Elks if any of them are Masons: tell them you are interested in visiting a lodge - these Elks that are also Masons can sign off on your petition

Otherwise look up the lodge on the Internet, find out the stated meeting night day and time - and just show up - dress to impress and be courteous and friendly usually there is a dinner before the meeting.
If you don’t know any brothers there, then continue to go back to the meetings- eventually they will get to know you and be more likely to willing to sign your petition.

I’m talking about most USA lodges-outside the USA you might have to know a brother who is already a member.

Good Luck


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 20, 2018)

Volunteering to help out if it’s permitted by the lodge policies, is a real good idea as well 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 21, 2018)

We many not need co-signers. For instance, here, after investigation, you can be proposed "by dispensation" where the signers have not known you for the required period of time.

My advice - just approach the lodge and ask... you might find that the secretary asks around - mentions your name, and suddenly you do have a traditional proposer.. but the only way to start the journey is for your to approach the local lodge -so just do it... (but asking around at Elks is also a good suggestion).


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 21, 2018)

And you also have to take the initiative from asking for a petition to following up with your Masonic studies for advancement to volunteering for officer positions the old saying “you get out of something what you contribute” I think is not 100% true at least for me-I have gotten much more out of Masonry than what I’ve put in to the system


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 21, 2018)

Depending on the location, many Masonic brothers wear some sort of lapel pin, ring, or articles of clothing with Masonic symbology


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 21, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> Not at all strange. I think most Masons welcome legitimate interest.


True.


hfmm97 said:


> Otherwise look up the lodge on the Internet, find out the stated meeting night day and time - and just show up


Exactly.


hfmm97 said:


> dress to impress


A coat and tie will most certainly make a good first impression.


hfmm97 said:


> If you don’t know any brothers there, then continue to go back to the meetings- eventually they will get to know you and be more likely to willing to sign your petition.


Exactly.


----------



## Howard Giang (Apr 21, 2018)

Benjaminblaqk said:


> I live maybe a half mile from a Lodge, but what keeps me from going is knowing I need co signers.


One way you can tell if the person is a Freemason is how he talks to his Brothers usually like “what's up bro?”
Just kidding. Anyhow, if I became one before you, I would consider sign a petition for you to join. I think it is an honor to have the privilege to be asked to be a signer like a big brother in college fraternity. Now, I have to go look for one to sign mine.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 21, 2018)

We are NOT a college frat - the brothers in the lodge would have to get to know you and trust you before they would sign your petition if they do their job properly

If you don’t know any Masons go to the lodge (usually there is a dinner before the stated meeting-go to the website of the Grand Lodge of Texas if you live in Texas and find the lodge closest to where you live and/or work. Go to dinner and meet the gentlemen do this multiple times; offer to help out if lodge policies permit this.

Freemasonry = work 
Freemasonry takes time and patience


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 21, 2018)

I’ve been a Mason for over 20 years and have been on investigation committees so what do I know about this?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 21, 2018)

Joining Freemasonry is serious business - we’re not looking for comedians.

By joining Freemasonry you are joining a family of brothers- show some respect


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 21, 2018)

Benjaminblaqk said:


> Hello Friends and Brothers,
> 
> So I've been thinking of joined the Lodge for a while now. years to be exact. I like the philosophy and task given to the Lodge to make men make a better world. Years have rolled by, and I feel like now is the time to pull the trigger. I live maybe a half mile from a Lodge, but what keeps me from going is knowing I need co signers.
> 
> ...



I know most masons are glad to talk with you about it and would encourage you to join but I wouldn't even mention the abusing others or cannibalizing them part, thats a little Sweeny Toddish and just by bringing it up would be offputting. However, I would say they would be glad to answer any questions.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I wouldn't even mention the abusing others or cannibalizing them part, thats a little Sweeny Toddish and just by bringing it up would be offputting.


Agreed.


CLewey44 said:


> I would say they would be glad to answer any questions.


For sure.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 22, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I know most masons are glad to talk with you about it and would encourage you to join but I wouldn't even mention the abusing others or cannibalizing them part, thats a little Sweeny Toddish and just by bringing it up would be offputting. However, I would say they would be glad to answer any questions.


Why is it I suddenly want a pie?


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 22, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Why is it I suddenly want a pie?


Lolol I can' imagine why...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Why is it I suddenly want a pie?


****snicker snicker****


----------



## Keith C (Apr 23, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Joining Freemasonry is serious business - we’re not looking for comedians.
> 
> By joining Freemasonry you are joining a family of brothers- show some respect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



In my lodge there is a lot of joking and fun.  Yes we deport ourselves properly in Lodge, but a humorous quip poking fun at one's profession on an internet forum is not worthy of a "dressing down."

Peter Sellers
Richard Prior
W.C Fields
Oliver Hardy
Will Rogers
Bud Abbot
Foster Brooks
Norm Crosby
Moe Howard
Curly Howard

All comediennes and worth Brothers of the Craft.  Perhaps your Lodge isn't looking for these type men, but mine sure is.


To the OP:

I would suggest you visit the website of the Grand Lodge in your State and get the contact information for the Secretary of the Lodge and drop him a note, stating your interest in the fraternity.  In my case that led to an invitation to dinner before a stated meeting.  After several such dinners, talking and getting to know the members it was clear to several members that I would likely fit in and several were willing to sign my petition.  A Past Master was my first line signer and I actually had a friend from church who was a member of a different lodge be my second line signer.

Also, don't lose your sense of humor.  Be yourself, you want your authentic self to be evident to the members of the Lodge, as their's will be to you.  Only this way can you both know that you will be a good fit with that Lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 23, 2018)

Keith C said:


> In my lodge there is a lot of joking and fun. Yes we deport ourselves properly in Lodge, but a humorous quip poking fun at one's profession on an internet forum is not worth of a "dressing down."


Agreed. A little levity at the proper time does no harm and lightens things up a bit.


----------



## hanzosbm (Apr 25, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> We are NOT a college frat - the brothers in the lodge would have to get to know you and trust you before they would sign your petition if they do their job properly



I'm curious brother, which college fraternity were/are you a member of?


----------

